# Cleaning Work In Brisbane



## Refresh (Dec 12, 2012)

Our customer for this cleaning work is a large company, friendly security staff on duty, near new building. It's an above average cleaning contract.

But we do ask you to consider the distance you will need to travel. It is near the Brisbane Airport with no available public transport at all.

For the right person or team of 2, this is long term with other work available periodically. Minimum 3-6 months please, no short term applicants considered.



You will need an ABN number. TFN not suitable

Need a car or motorcyle

We will train you. One person or couple can apply

Good spoken English is not essential.

"Working Holiday" and "Student" visa holders welcome !


THIS POSITION IS NOW FILLED, NO FURTHER WORK TO OFFER


----------



## uajanath (Dec 15, 2012)

Contact me.,,, +94754620220


----------



## strokeheard (Jan 18, 2013)

Refresh said:


> Our customer for this cleaning work is a large company, friendly security staff on duty, near new building. It's an above average cleaning contract.
> 
> But we do ask you to consider the distance you will need to travel. It is near the Brisbane Airport with no available public transport at all.
> 
> ...


There is plenty of cleaning companies is Brisbane and it is always to work with them. Even I have worked for one such company and now planning to open my own.


----------



## strokeheard (Jan 18, 2013)

strokeheard said:


> There is plenty of cleaning companies is Brisbane and it is always to work with them. Even I have ] worked for one such company and now planning to open my own.


Hello as mentioned I am opening my own cleaning company in Brisbane so guys looking for cleaning work send me pm and I will arrange interviews pretty soon. Waiting for good response.


----------



## Jecker0 (May 17, 2013)

We also have a company in Brisbane which provide excellent cleaning services. There is no doubt that cleaning is an essential need of every house and every person. We have been satisfying our customers according to their need and desire.If anyone interested then visit our site for more detail.


----------

